# Will my wife and I be sad or happy with a Nauticat 33 or 38 or similar type?



## tartangreek (Sep 2, 2007)

My wife and I are in our 50's. We sail in the Puget Sound, (San Juan Island, Gulf Isands,etc). We still both work so we are limited to long week ends, and vacations for our trips. We have had extensive boating experience in sail and power boats under 30 feet.


Our greatest joy in boating is to sail to a secluded cove, drop anchor, spend the a night or two, go ashore and explore new places with our two toy aussie dogs. We eschew hotels and marinas. Interior accomodations are very important (privacy for two couples) and because of the weather an enclosed pilot house is a necessity.

We are seriously looking at the Nauticat 33 or 38 or similar type boat. We cannot spend more than $200,000 all in so we know we are looking at old and used. We have read or received advice that motor sailers are the worst of both worlds, yet I have heard the aformentioned Nauticats or similar can sail satisfactorily. My wife and I don't want to be sad that we bought a boat that won't satisfactorily sail when the wind his blowing 12kts +. Yet when the wind drops we need to be able to make our home port in a timely fashion.

I have read many posts, but still don't have a good grasp of the answer (s).

Any advice about the Nauticats or other brands?

I joined Sailnet 9/02/07 because I was told your group actually has experience and has informed opinions. I would appreciate any and all advice. I want to get back on the water!

Signed: 
Tartan Greek (the name of our next boat, I'm Greek, my wife Scottish.)


Thank you!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Tartan Greek,
You've got good taste... You'll probably have to wait a couple of days to hear from the two Nauticat owners (that I know of) on this forum, as they're probably on them through the holiday weekend. Both are NC33s, and both based in New England. Gorgeous boats, aren't they?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TrueBlue and ChristyLeigh both own nauticats 33' boats... IIRC, one has the 33 and the other the 331.

They should be along any moment...


----------



## tartangreek (Sep 2, 2007)

*clarification Tartan Greek*

Hi Sailingdog!

Are there any boats besides the Nauticat brand that I should consider? I anxiously await the responses of the two nauticat owers as well!

Tartan Greek


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Basically, you're looking for a boat:

with forward and aft cabins, 
that has a pilothouse
sails well
is a motorsailer

and is below $200,000 in price.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dear TartanGreek,

From what I hear, Nauticat’s are fine, somewhat overbuilt boats (part of the reason they cost so much). Great in a North Sea blow. Most folks buy them for the creature comfort or sailing in chilly regions. I highly recommend that you bareboat charter one before buying to judge the sailing for yourself. All boats are a compromise –the trick is getting the most of what you want with the least that you do not want. 

Another type boat altogether that has good creature comfort and protection from weather is a catamaran? Because they sail on the water rather than in it, you have a boat that passes everything in light wind while barely heeling in a gale (assuming centerboards are not fully down). In June, after about 18 months of research, we took delivery of a Gemini 105MC made here in Annapolis. We had a 7.5m Tanzer before buying KatMan2. The Gemini is quite a lot of boat for $200K. The bare minimum boat is under 150K, but if you add heat and air, beef up the electrical, add a screacher rig (a must have), add davits, solar panels, radar, etc. you are right at about 200K. Gemini’s will sleep 8 in a pinch, but it is really a boat for 2 with occasional guests. Full kitchen, toilet and shower. Queen bed for master cabin forward amidships – very comfy. Fit and interior finnish are not Finnish, but a new one is half the cost of an NC too.

You get more usable living space below and above decks on a cat than on a mono of similar length. With a 14 ft beam and 34 ft LOA, we have no problems berthing in a standard 40ft slip (which you need with a dinghy on the davits). Drawing 18 inches, we can anchor in the shallows, beach even, and gunkhole far up river. The drive leg lifts out of the water, for less drag and no stray electrical current eating at your metal bits in port. We have only been to 8kts so far. That was in 16-19 kts of wind. Last weekend we did 6.8 in only 11-13kts of wind.

Since you are interested in a motorsailing, one can mind the helm of a Gemini underway from inside using a Raymarine remote for the autopilot. I have been out with 10 adults on the boat and nobody felt crowded. You might check them out at Performance Cruising's website. There are over 1,000 Gems afloat (ours is #992). We have a Yahoo group too called Gemini_Cats. 

Good luck with your search for the perfect yacht.

Tomindc2


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Tom-

Actually, there aren't over a 1000 Gemini's made yet... hull 1000 is about to be built according to PCI...  Apparently, they're planning something for hull 1000.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If your primary goal is a boat with lots of room, you don't need to buy a motorsailer per se. There are numerous boats with pilothouses and many center cockpit boats that will offer that.

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...tid=0&slim=quick&is=false&rid=108&searchtype=
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...A598&is=false&rid=108&incnt=97384&searchtype=
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...A598&is=false&incnt=97384&rid=108&searchtype=
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...A598&is=false&incnt=97384&rid=108&searchtype=


----------



## DonLund (Sep 25, 2006)

*SP Cruiser - Island Packet*

I saw where Island Packet have the SP Cruiser motorsailor. It was reviewed recently in Crusing World or Blue Water Cruising. I believe the review was favorable. Cant remember the cost.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

If I were in your locale, I'd want a pilothouse as well, with a nice bulkhead diesel heater in it! I would agree that the West Coast sailing experience is greatly enhanced by the option of getting off the deck when the cold green stuff is coming aboard. I would also want a pilothouse (with a good set of windshield wipers) to increase visibility forward for deadheads, rocks and over-ambitious kayakers. Not to mention it's a lot easier to keep your radar dry...because my impression has always been that radar isn't a frill there, but a necessity.

The weather in that area can turn rotten quickly, so I think you're on the right track. I agree with the idea that you don't need a motorsailer as such, but given that you might need to get off rocky lee shores and/or motor up windless inlets and/or fight tidal currents, I would suggest that a somewhat bigger motor than I'd recommend for the Great Lakes would be a good idea.

Ted Brewer's designs come to mind. Some of his boats have been done nicely in all materials. See if you can find some ideas here and then you can maybe go look for real life examples.
www.tedbrewer.com


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

tartangreek,
Since you asked and I own a Nauticat 33, I'll provide some of my opinions on these wonderful boats - as biased as they may be. 

The program for your next boat sounds similar to the one me and my wife developed four years ago - before purchasing True Blue, our 1986 Nauticat 33. Although, it's no secret around here lately that due to my wife's fear of heeling, when the wind kicks up over 15-18 knots, I typically end up easing the sheets when she's aboard, or motoring to destinations more than I'd like. She's Ok with light to moderate wind sailing though.

Regardless, the sailing performance of _some_ Nauticat models, has been stated to be among the best of any production "motorsailer" on the market. They're also well known as being the best-built motorsailers in the world - "The quintessential 50/50 motorsailer".

It is important to note however, that the tall-rig, modified fin-keel version, with a skeg-hung rudder, sails much faster than the shorter rig, full keel model. If sail performance is important to you and your wife, the deeper draft model is a must (what I have). Currently, there is only one tall-rig listed on yachtworld that I know of - a 1985 in Seattle selling for, I believe - $169 k - still under your $200k budget. You'll find various other shoal draft models, listed for just under $100 k.

On occasion, I get rare opportunities to see just how well my boat can sail in higher winds - like this past week and weekend for instance, since my wife left for NC for 2 weeks earlier this week. Before I join her late next week, I'm getting in as much solo-sailing as possible.

This morning, I sailed close to hull speed, broad reaching in 15-20 kts true wind. This may not seem fast to most monohull sailors here, but considering it's a 9 ton 33 ft ketch, with a beefy displacement/length ratio of 349, and designed specifically to motorsail, I think that's pretty impressive. Equally impressive is the vast amount of interior volume, plenty of storage, 140 gal water tank and good range under power with 160 gals of diesel split in 2 tanks.

I won't take up much space here by describing the countless amenities, build quality and many interior layout variations available, nor do I have much time since I just stopped home for some provisions and I'm about to head back down to the boat for the night. But, I urge you to become better educated with Nauticats by checking out the various online Nauticat resourses. I could post some links later if you'd like to learn more.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Incidently . . . I negected to mention that my NC33 with it's SP90 turbo diesel, can motor at an 8 - 8.5 kt cruise - 9 - 9.5 kts at a higher rpm (not fuel efficient at that speed - but sure handy when running away from an oncoming storm). 

Motorsailing of course is more fuel efficient, when the boat's apparent wind becomes much greater than prevailing light winds.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Incidently . . . I negected to mention that my NC33 with it's SP90 turbo diesel, can motor at an 8 - 8.5 kt cruise - 9 - 9.5 kts at a higher rpm (not fuel efficient at that speed - but sure handy when running away from an oncoming storm).
> 
> Motorsailing of course is more fuel efficient, when the boat's apparent wind becomes much greater than prevailing light winds.


Just curious, but I thought hull speed on the Nauticat 33/331 was about 7.1 knots... how are you moving at 9.5 knots???


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

SD, The Turbo Diesel and 22" three bladed prop enables NC33s to exceed hull speed, but as I said - inefficiently. The stern squats down somewhat at that speed and she burns fuel.

8 to 8.5 kts however, is a comfortable and effiecent cruise speed (under power - not sail of course).

Coming back from Edgartown last year, we had a following sea and running with currents. We motorsailed at 10.2 kts (GPS SOG) for a few miles.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

As you can see . . . I decided to abort my evening sail - 30 kt gusts . . . I don't trust my instincts solo-sailing in that. Besides, client meeting in the morning.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

How bad is the fuel efficiency at that speed (9-9.5 knts.)??? Also curious, how fast does she go under sail??? I've been up to 15 knots on my boat.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I clocked 6.8 kts today in 18 kts true wind (mizzen, main & 150 Genoa) . . . a slug by your standards SD - not going to debate that. Giu would also have a laugh over that claim - with his 44 reaching 12.5 kts. 

We're not comparing apples to apples.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

BTW - burn rate at 8.5 kts is 2.67 gal hour at cruise . . . 800 nm range with 160 gal capacity. (could be off a few decimals - too lazy to do the math outrside of my head)

EDIT - that's motoring only at 8.5 kts - motorsailing is WAY less . . . pure sailing of course - NADA


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> I clocked 6.8 kts today in 18 kts true wind (mizzen, main & 150 Genoa) . . . a slug by your standards SD - not going to debate that. Giu would also have a laugh over that claim - with his 44 reaching 12.5 kts.
> 
> We're not comparing apples to apples.


Very true... I was just curious. Your boat has significantly more tankage than mine does... also weighs a lot more.  Pretty enough boat for a monohull though.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks SD - eyes of the beholder, just as well. She sold me when I first set eyes upon her . . . actually knocked me off my feet!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Thanks SD - eyes of the beholder, just as well. She sold me when I first set eyes upon her . . . actually knocked me off my feet!


You're welcome.  BTW, that's what you get not watching the boom...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This corbin boat looks interesting I have never heard of them.

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/listi...84&searchtype=

-Spencer


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Might be a bad link . . . but I agree, nice motorsailer,

Corbin


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TG - I too had been searching for the perfect Pacific NW pilothouse sailboat (I live on San Juan Island). Though I was leaning more towards more traditional sailing boats with pilothouses, the Nauticats have always interested me. Even though I just purchased two months ago a North Sea 33 pilothouse cutter (built by Ta Chiao in 1978), the mid-80s Nauticat 33s are still a boat I would like to have. My budget, however, was about 15% of what yours is, and I am very pleased with our new boat.

Anyway, throughout my search I had narrowed the list of potential boats to the following: 

Cooper 416. Though it is an aft cockpit, this 41 footer has an aft stateroom (basically a large enclosed quarter berth area). The boat was designed by Stan Huntingford and built in Canada. I came across a couple in Tonga that had sailed their 416 from Berkely, CA. They loved it. The 416 has inside steering, but it is not a "motorsailer". They are sailboats with large fin keels that just happen to have pilothouses with an inside helm.

The Corbin 39s were also at the top of my wish list. Do a little research on these boats and you will find they were designed and built to sail the oceans safely and comfortably. It is a performance oriented, canoe stern cruising sailboat with a low profile pilothouse. Many were owner finished interiors, so consequently there are some that do not have an inside helm.

Spindrift 43s were designed by Ron Amy and from what I gather were based on a Wm. Garden design. Also an aft cockpit canoe stern, these are heavier cruising boats with a nice layout. A very similar boat and layout, built by a different yard, was the Landfall 39. My understanding is the Spindrift version is better in build quality, and that seems to be reflected in typical asking prices. Probably less performance oreiented than the previous boats, I'd say the Spindrift 43 would provide the most "liveaboard" comfort and would be on a par with the Nauticat 38 in that regard, though the sailing performance is going to be slightly better. The Nauticats will have the edge in motoring capabilities, though, and as you know up in this neck of the woods, we do that more than we would like in the summer months.

Sceptre 41/43s - if I'm not mistaken - are still being built? Anyway, they will be at the high end of your budget. I was on one at the Seattle Boats Afloat show a few years ago and was quite impressed. Has everything you are looking for, with luxurious accommodations in a performance package. I don't know a lot about them, but I think they are built in Canada. Good looking boat, too.

Anyway, good luck in your search. Keep us posted on what you learn/discover.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Corbins were built in Quebec - I believe the late seventies and early to mid eighties, but I may be a bit off. The majority of the boats were sold as hull and decks, with the interior being fitted out by owner. Some were factory completed however, and these tend to sell for considerabl ore than some of the owner-builds.

Their claim to fame was an incredibly strong hull. IIRC it was cored, so again, proper maintenance would be an issue with the boats, but if you can find a good one, they are extremely capable cruising boats. I think most of them were center cockpit, with an aft cockpit being offered as an option later in the production run (but I might have that backwards)...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How about a Fisher 37? Great, solid boats and well in your range for a used one.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> I clocked 6.8 kts today in 18 kts true wind (mizzen, main & 150 Genoa) . . . a slug by your standards SD - not going to debate that. Giu would also have a laugh over that claim - with his 44 reaching 12.5 kts.
> 
> We're not comparing apples to apples.


_Giulietta_'s a 40 footer...12 metres on the nose. About 12 metres on the waterline, too! It's a fast boat, and it can do 10 knots in about 14 knots apparent, which is the highest wind speed I saw in Portugal (except for the high teens...briefly...going around the corner). As I have a 10 metre racer-cruiser ancestral to it, plus the equivalent of a 40-foot Nauticat as a cruiser, it presented a real study in contrasts.

It's a racer with cruising elements to it, rather than a really fast cruising racer. Open an access hatch and the plastic fitting and translucent hull underline that fairly strongly...it's a pretty light boat. Think of a J-Boat crossed with a Mumm 30, with a nice inheritance from Grandfather Open 60 and a Laser 28 as a kid brother. I have to say that while I didn't get the opportunity to see it pushed around in any sense, I did have the opportunity to play with it alone in light air and moderate, 3 metre swells, and it's a pretty well-behaved boat, quite easy to sail and trim. That's in part to a very cleanly organized set of control lines, the names of which I couldn't master in Portuguese.

Just don't add four free feet to Alex's already high opinion about her!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Might be a bad link . . . but I agree, nice motorsailer,
> 
> Corbin


Corbin 39s are really nice, and have a small but very dedicated following here in Canada. You could do a lot worse than a well-kept Corbin...they still command a bit of a premium. I also like Finnsailer 37s and Alfas.


----------



## jingram (Aug 3, 2006)

I too am in the PNW and have been looking for that perfect PH Cruiser. Don't forget to add Gulf 28s and 32s to your list. A lot of boat for the money. 

Rgds,
Jack


----------



## tartangreek (Sep 2, 2007)

*Gemini Responce*

Hi TOMINDCE!

Thank you for your response. I must admit I really hadn't considered a cat before. I did some quick research and the Gemini is a highly thought of boat. My wife and I will definitely take a look! We're trying to keep an open mind to all possibilities!

Thanks again!

TartanGreek



TOMINDC2 said:


> Dear TartanGreek,
> 
> From what I hear, Nauticat's are fine, somewhat overbuilt boats (part of the reason they cost so much). Great in a North Sea blow. Most folks buy them for the creature comfort or sailing in chilly regions. I highly recommend that you bareboat charter one before buying to judge the sailing for yourself. All boats are a compromise -the trick is getting the most of what you want with the least that you do not want.
> 
> ...


----------



## tartangreek (Sep 2, 2007)

*I wish I could afford one!*

HI DonLund!

Thanks for your response! This is a very expensive boat. I wish I could afford one!

Thanks!

TartanGreek



DonLund said:


> I saw where Island Packet have the SP Cruiser motorsailor. It was reviewed recently in Crusing World or Blue Water Cruising. I believe the review was favorable. Cant remember the cost.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

*Multihulls*

TartanGreek,
If You're considering multihulls, You should have a look at the Dragonfly's they sail extremely well, and a Dragonfly 920 participated in this years ARC Rally. Look at the standard, not the Extreme version. It sails particularly well and looks beautiful too. I've had the chance to crew on some of them, although never could afford one myself  Btw. Paul Elvstrøm used to own one of the Extreme versions, that should speak for itself? Hope they're available at a decent price where you live. Good luck and enjoy the search.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Joms-

The problem with Dragonflys and trimarans in general is the lack of space. The main hull is narrower than a monohull of the same LOA and the amount of interior cabin space is generally about two-thirds to half that of of monohull of the same LOA. IF that isn't a deal breaker, then by all means look at the Dragonflys. However, the folding system on the Dragonfly leaves a bit to be desired IMHO. It extends the length of the boat, so the cost of docking a folded Dragonfly is more expensive than it should be and the boat tends to be harder to manuever when folded since the rudder effectively moves from the stern to a quarter of the way into the boat.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

It's been a busy week and I just caught this thread. TB has covered most of your questions but I'll add what I can. I have a '99 331 that is only different from TB's in a few respects. I (the 331's that started in '99) have built in seats to form a small 'cockpit' at the aft steering station. I have confirmed many times that my 75hp Yanmar can exceed the 7.1 hull speed easily - but expensively. On a recent motor to Block Island against the wind on the nose, tide, and little 2' chop it purred nicely at 2300 rpm to achieve that 7.1 through the water speed and a flick of the wrist and a gurgle of the fuel tanks (160 gal) brings it up to the mid 8's. That flick of the wrist also will maintain a fairly easy 6-7 if you are fighting wind blown steep 5 footers all day at the high 2000's (Yanmars prime). The well over 100 gal of water kept us showered (separate shower on mine) for the week. You do need the 8-12kts. of wind you mentioned to do any enjoyable sailing but especially with the AutoProp I have, motorsailing is a speedy way to get there. Sailing is for 'day sails' on the Bay and 'motor sailing' is for cruising vacations for us.
Now for the down side - The cost since the Euro has beat up the dollar is well into the obscenity range  I paid 210k for mine 2 years ago in Annapolis and that was a very good price  Also, there just aren't any 331's around. I have been subscribed to Yachtworld's notification system since before I bought mine and it just so happens one showed up today in England - a 2001 for 300k. I have not seen any in this country. That's why I jumped at mine when I saw it. So for a 33 you may find an occasional late model modified fin keel like TB's but most are full keelers with less than good sailing characteristics.
Just a comment on the Fishers - They make the NC's look light and fast.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Well said Stan. 

Enjoy your 331, knowing you've got the cream-of-the-crop 33 Nauticat - the results of Nauticat designer's extensive retooling/redesign of a venerable classic.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

Dog,

While I agree with you on interior space, I'd say that the Swing Wing folding system is the smartest I've seen and used on any multihull. Measured against interior space and comfort basically nothing compares to the NC33(1)'s, so I think that a Nauticat is a great choice for most people (the oldest versions excluded). I sail a monohull myself (and have only owned monohulls) but I really enjoy sailing on multihulls, and the Dragonfly's seems to me to be a great balance between interior space and speed.
With regards to the NC's IMnsHO they're a bit on the heavy side, but TB has covered the pro's and con's of that?
(Now I need to go and buy a NC for Cruising and a multihull for racing! Pls. send $$$ for that project) 



sailingdog said:


> Joms-
> 
> The problem with Dragonflys and trimarans in general is the lack of space. The main hull is narrower than a monohull of the same LOA and the amount of interior cabin space is generally about two-thirds to half that of of monohull of the same LOA. IF that isn't a deal breaker, then by all means look at the Dragonflys. However, the folding system on the Dragonfly leaves a bit to be desired IMHO. It extends the length of the boat, so the cost of docking a folded Dragonfly is more expensive than it should be and the boat tends to be harder to manuever when folded since the rudder effectively moves from the stern to a quarter of the way into the boat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You might want to check out the folding system on the Telstar 28. It doesn't cause the problems that the folding system on the Dragonfly does-doesn't change the effective position of the rudder or lengthen the boat when folded. Also, doesn't shift the center of buoyancy on the boat, as the Dragonfly system does. BTW, I wouldn't recommend motoring for any distance with the amas folded on a dragonfly...


JomsViking said:


> Dog,
> 
> While I agree with you on interior space, I'd say that the Swing Wing folding system is the smartest I've seen and used on any multihull. Measured against interior space and comfort basically nothing compares to the NC33(1)'s, so I think that a Nauticat is a great choice for most people (the oldest versions excluded). I sail a monohull myself (and have only owned monohulls) but I really enjoy sailing on multihulls, and the Dragonfly's seems to me to be a great balance between interior space and speed.
> With regards to the NC's IMnsHO they're a bit on the heavy side, but TB has covered the pro's and con's of that?
> (Now I need to go and buy a NC for Cruising and a multihull for racing! Pls. send $$$ for that project)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You might want to check out the folding system on the Telstar 28. It doesn't cause the problems that the folding system on the Dragonfly does-doesn't change the effective position of the rudder or lengthen the boat when folded. Also, doesn't shift the center of buoyancy on the boat, as the Dragonfly system does. BTW, I wouldn't recommend motoring for any distance with the amas folded on a dragonfly...


JomsViking said:


> Dog,
> 
> While I agree with you on interior space, I'd say that the Swing Wing folding system is the smartest I've seen and used on any multihull. Measured against interior space and comfort basically nothing compares to the NC33(1)'s, so I think that a Nauticat is a great choice for most people (the oldest versions excluded). I sail a monohull myself (and have only owned monohulls) but I really enjoy sailing on multihulls, and the Dragonfly's seems to me to be a great balance between interior space and speed.
> With regards to the NC's IMnsHO they're a bit on the heavy side, but TB has covered the pro's and con's of that?
> (Now I need to go and buy a NC for Cruising and a multihull for racing! Pls. send $$$ for that project)


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

Dog,
Let's not hijack this thread - Let's just agree that we disagree  
The Telstar's swing mechanism looks nice though.

TartanGreek,
Sorry for discussing this here, hope it helps You in deciding what to buy anyway! I'll just repeat that the newer versions of the Nauticat 33's and the 331 are really nice boats.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

The pre-1980 Nauticat 33s had different deck configurations, had a wooden sided pilothouse and lacked the signature aft helm seen on later models. The aft helm is of course, essential for access to sail rigging while underway.


----------



## cpa2 (May 31, 2007)

i have been on a few nauticats, i thought they were pretty nice.


----------



## seanseamour (Feb 22, 2007)

*Nauticat 33 conversion to hybrid propulsion*

Hello True Blue,
I have just purchased a 1978 Nauticat 33 (hull # 534) after loosing my vessel in S/T storm Andrea last May. This vessel is in rather good shape having had and two prior owners who nurtured her until a little over three years ago when failing health lead to total neglect. My plan is to rehabilitate the vessel and transform her into a hybrid propulsion (please refer to my website greenboatbateauvert. I met an English owner a few months back who told me you were perhaps the most knowledgeable person on the Nauticat 33, as the vessel has no documentation I am writing to see if you know of any sources of documentation I could access. Regarding our project, we were initially hoping that most of this retrofit can be handled through a single systems integrator but given the apparent displacement that may be optimistic, and I do not want to go down the diesel electric route as it would compromise a future swap out of the diesel generation in favor of a fuel cell approach such as Voller' current development (see fuel Cell on Board" at greenboatbateauvert.com/tech-blocks/energy/fuel-cells/voller
Looking forward to your comments
seanseamour


----------

